# SWC or River Runner for CHI-KC?



## Frankie Clinton (Jun 20, 2022)

I’m close to booking my trip from Chicago to Kansas City in September. The CHI-KC run has the option of single or double-deck cars. I might choose lower because I read that it has easier bathroom access, but is there any difference aside from climbing stairs and what appears to be panoramic views?
Also, are coach bathrooms as lovely as they appear? Gotta be better than airplane lavatories!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 20, 2022)

Very different routes and timing. The River Runner is quite a bit longer, going east to St. Louis, then northeast to Chicago. The Southwest Chief takes a pretty straight shot directly to Chicago.

I think the River Runner is more scenic, following the Missouri River for some miles east of about Jefferson City.

You can book either lower or upper level seating on the Chief. The restrooms are on the same level as the lower level seats. Access to other cars, such as the Sightseer Lounge, is on the upper level.

The Chief has better facilities, the Sightseer Lounge as opposed to the simple Amfleet cafe car.

Coach bathrooms may not be in great shape on the Chief, having already been two nights on the road out of LA. Depends on how sloppy the passengers have been and how diligent the car attendant has been in cleaning. The River Runner originates in KC so the restrooms ought to be in ok shape, at least to begin with.


----------



## Stremba (Jun 21, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Very different routes and timing. The River Runner is quite a bit longer, going east to St. Louis, then northeast to Chicago. The Southwest Chief takes a pretty straight shot directly to Chicago.
> 
> I think the River Runner is more scenic, following the Missouri River for some miles east of about Jefferson City.
> 
> ...



I think OP was going westbound CHI-KCY, which would make the restroom situation equivalent on both trains since both originate in CHI. Obviously your other points about the SWC having better facilities and a more direct routing still apply to the westbound trip.


----------

